# change of towing vessel



## Donald.McIntosh (Jul 22, 2005)

in the winter 1983 1984 while was working on the north sea rigs.I got the chance go to a brand new one(then)while being built in korean shipyard and the sea trials and the tow from there to the uk. the tow vessels were the smit London and smit huston.I'll see look to if there is anything else in my photo albums.

Cheers Donald


----------

